# JBL GTO 14001



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

My son is currently running 4 of the Phoenix Gold RSdC DVC2 subs in his car. He is powering this with a 1000 watt class D amp. He is wanting to upgrade to two of the JBL GTO14001 amplifiers. 1 for each sub pair 2 ohm load.

Anyone with experience on these amps?

He has a 125 amp alternator. Solid battery under the hood and a 26Ah SLA in the trunk. 1/0 wire run for power and upgraded grounds under the hood. A dedicated run of 1/0 for negative is being contemplated from the engine compartment to the trunk. any other upgrades needed?


----------

